# timeless design?



## g02m (Jun 26, 2013)

how can you say design is timeless?

have you ever think of breaking a "timeless design"? 

or how will you transform timeless design into a new design?


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Something that looks good when it was first made, and still looks fashionable today.


----------



## CarltonHill (Dec 11, 2011)

some examples for me, imo.

*One Astor Plaza, New York* (1972)









*277 Park Avenue, New York* (1964)


----------



## CNB30 (Jun 4, 2012)

Pretty much anything built prior to 1945 :lol:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

^^ Your definition of timeless contradicts itself. It it wasn't timeless, it would still be fashionable to build to this day, which it's not. Sure, old ones have more surface detail, but so did victorian-era ballroom dresses any nobody wears those anymore.


Leather jackets are timeless, for example. Looked good since the early 20th century and it still is worn to this day. Some of the few old architectural styles I can imagine being timless are Romanesque and Greek style (or neo-variations that do not deviate much from the original styles) , which were built for thousands of years and still continue to this day. The rest are stuck in their respective time periods.


----------



## CNB30 (Jun 4, 2012)

I beg to differ



















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1479484


----------



## AlexandraTimber (Aug 4, 2013)

1920's buildings are timeless to me, fell in love with the Roosevelt in NY!


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Classical architecture is timeless imho.


----------



## socrates#1fan (Jul 1, 2008)

Structures built upon the successes of previous styles while creating their own. Styles that you don't have to be "taught" to find attractive when in reality they are ugly. 

Styles that appeal to human nature and mimic the ornamentation and beauty of nature, rather than rejecting and neglecting our needs as people.


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Pyramids are timeless



pyramid di L O T U S, su Flickr


----------



## Tyco75 (Jun 29, 2011)

Interesting definition of timeless, nice thread.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Lever house, modern and sleek in 1952










Modern and sleek today:


----------

